# Hottest Female Rider - & Tatoos - & Bikes - MERGED THREAD



## Zaphoid (Apr 1, 2005)

*Who is the hottest female Mt. biker in your opinion*

Who do ya think?


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

"id sell my soul for some beer and micayla gatto"


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Big Al fo sho


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Big Al fo sho


i can't remember her name.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

april lawyer maybe


----------



## Stinkyboy58 (Sep 23, 2005)

id have to say BENDER


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

next to my wife....

Niki Gudex

http://www.nikigudex.com/model.html


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Marla Streb of course!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

mechmann_mtb said:


> next to my wife....
> 
> *Niki Gudex*
> 
> http://www.nikigudex.com/model.html


that's it.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> that's it.


okay yeah, she's definitely hotter than lawyer


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh right you said mountain biking well heres the picture anyways  
http://www.freewebs.com/freerider-downhiller/mtbrcompicture.htm


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*....*

no one has ever mentioned missy grove....


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow what happened to her bike?


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Wow what happened to her bike?


she forgot it at home


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Zaphoid said:


> Who do ya think?


I'm stickin with April Lawyer, to each their own. I think she is super fine, regardless of what anyone thinks. I stated her as my favorite in a previous thread " Who's your favorite rider."


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

mb3designs said:


> I'm stickin with April Lawyer, to each their own. I think she is super fine, regardless of what anyone thinks. I stated her as my favorite in a previous thread " Who's your favorite rider."


more pics to back up your answer. lol.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Alison or Cara or Laura


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

She has no chance against Marla the Goddess of Downhill!


----------



## sarcon69 (Jun 27, 2005)

You guys are all gay if you dont think sari jorgensen isnt the hottest


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

jill kintner looks friggin banging in the lastest decline


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Julie Furtado. Also the fastest.

Cindy Whitehead, as the girl you'd probably most want to settle down with.

And Missy G, just cause well, you know... everything.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

*hmmmm, I would have to say*

Marla is the hottest mtb bike chick. I saw the article of Niki, who is hot, without a doubt, but she is no mtn biker. Not to mention, she might be a little retarded, for riding on an interstate. But she is hot, really hot. Not to mention, in a couple pictures in that article, she doesnt have gloves on and she is looking off in the distance to the left and right, never where she is going. I am not bagging on her, as I do think she will become a mtn biker some day, for now Marla is the hottest. Plus she signed my jersey, with a heart around it.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

NRTH SHORE said:


> no one has ever mentioned missy grove....


ewwww, you're kidding right?


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

*changing my mind*



Joe Dirt said:


> Marla is the hottest mtb bike chick. I saw the article of Niki, who is hot, without a doubt, but she is no mtn biker. Not to mention, she might be a little retarded, for riding on an interstate. But she is hot, really hot. Not to mention, in a couple pictures in that article, she doesnt have gloves on and she is looking off in the distance to the left and right, never where she is going. I am not bagging on her, as I do think she will become a mtn biker some day, for now Marla is the hottest. Plus she signed my jersey, with a heart around it.


I just went and checked out Niki's website, and if some of those pictures of her on her bike...are really her, then she is the hottest, in the world!! But most of the extreme type photos, she is wearing a full face helmet and it is tough to tell if is it her.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

Niki Gudex is an Aussie and races XC & DH, she is signed to the Intense team now. She *can* really ride, but does it really matter?


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

saviorself said:


> "id sell my soul for some beer and micayla gatto"


 +1 for Micayla...


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

markymark said:


> Niki Gudex is an Aussie and races XC & DH, she is signed to the Intense team now. She *can* really ride, but does it really matter?


I know who she is and it kind of does matter, as that was the question. Now if she was a model, posing next to bikes, then she wouldn't really be a mtn biker. I believe you when you say she rides. Her hot-ness far out weighs her skills at this piont, I think. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 29, 2004)

O.K. My choice is: a.) Missy for introducing me to DH b.) Niki Gudex for awesome looks and speed, c.) Sari Joergensen for good looks and a good come back d.) the unnamed girl who's going down in a bikini-top at the Red Bull Trailfox !


----------



## fireboy (Jan 12, 2004)

*How's 'bout TL????*

Tara Llanes









Although, I'm partial to blonde's so April is probably the most attractive (to me)...but they'd ALL just throw rocks at ME!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I vote for EIO.....he looks like a girl


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

MTBsSd said:


> jill kintner looks friggin banging in the lastest decline


I met her at a BMX camp a few years ago, while she was riding, her thong was popping out the whole time.


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

vpjackal989 said:


> I met her at a BMX camp a few years ago, while she was riding, her thong was popping out the whole time.


 "male blindness n. when a male rider watches a beautiful female ride
over rough terrain and stares intensely at all the jiggling parts,
making him too dizzy to see straight when it's his turn to ride the
same terrain."

I wouldn't mind...


----------



## racerzero (Jan 4, 2004)

*Niki Pua Mata Sawicki*

One of the fastest female mountain biker no one has ever heard of:

http://www.teammata.com/pua.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

any girl who is extremely hot and bikes is definately extremely hot


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Anoter Vote for Tara...damn she is fine, but April is right up there as well.

Really any girl who can pin it on a bike gets my vote.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

sarcon69 said:


> You guys are all gay if you dont think sari jorgensen isnt the hottest


damn...that girl has a sick arm sleeve...too bad mine's cooler... 

being a girl...I'd have to agree with all of ya...even Missy...cuz she just kicks arse!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but remember kids...looks only go so far...eventually you're going to have to have a conversation with the girl...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

your mom......


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

irieness said:


> damn...that girl has a sick arm sleeve...too bad mine's cooler...
> 
> being a girl...I'd have to agree with all of ya...even Missy...cuz she just kicks arse!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> but remember kids...looks only go so far...eventually you're going to have to have a conversation with the girl...


 Check out Marlas bio no prob with conversation there http://www.marlastreb.com/bio.html


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> your mom......


she's pretty hawt...but she doesn't ride in fear of getting a bruise...


----------



## Dartman (Jan 5, 2004)

This'll get the thread deleted...










Missy at Snowshoe

I was there for that one!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

gotta luv that


Dartman said:


> This'll get the thread deleted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Check out Marlas bio no prob with conversation there http://www.marlastreb.com/bio.html


yeah...I was talking more "in general" ...than about these girls...Marla is cool...


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

*What about the current world champ???*

No one's said Jill Kintner, so I'll throw her into the mix. Not only is she from the PNW, but she's untouchable right now in mountain cross. Ok, I don't know if she's as hot as April Lawyer or Marla Streb, but she's definitely a cutie. Unfortunately, I couldn't find any pics of her like the gratuitous Nicki Gudex pics, but she's in the running for sure.

EBX


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

ebxtreme said:


> No one's said Jill Kintner, so I'll throw her into the mix.


 wot, you're not nominating your fiance?  

personally, when it comes to mountain biking, I'm too busy humping my own bike to be bothered with women, sorry. That can wait till later, after I've showered and eaten.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

irieness said:


> yeah...I was talking more "in general" ...than about these girls...Marla is cool...


irieness is the best. no contest.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

mudpuppy said:


> Really any girl who can pin it on a bike gets my vote.


Amen.


----------



## SBDHrida (Nov 24, 2005)

I used to think April Lawyer but WOW! Nikki Gudex get my vote now. April is pretty fine, but its a little hard to get over nose (more like a beak). She could open cans with it.


----------



## MtN BkR90 (Aug 19, 2005)

Nikki is hot for shure. Never heard of her before but damm she is sooo fine...


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

Motocross chicks are hotter.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

BJ- said:


> Motocross chicks are hotter.


 Marla rides MX & Scrambles on a KTM.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Marla rides MX & Scrambles on a KTM.


*Erin Normoyle.*

like i said, Motocross chicks are hotter. especially the Aussie ones.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

sari is cute but i just don't dig big tats. it is cool if thats what you like. discreet small tats are ok, but sleeves on a chick? not for me. 

the missile is a great mtn biker, but i have a problem with labeling her as the hottest girl. lets just leave it at a great mtn biker.

april lawyer is hot no doubt. niki edges her out though. is the blonde in the pics on niki's site april? i think so.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

BJ- said:


> *Erin Normoyle.*
> 
> like i said, Motocross chicks are hotter. especially the Aussie ones.


 Cant argue about that portfolio


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

EEWW... BJ, I can't believe you even brought the moto hoes into this. They might be okay to look at, but you will definitely get an STD man.
I vote for Alison Tysdal. (even though i don't know who that is) JB told me to write it.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

matt said:


> EEWW... BJ, I can't believe you even brought the moto hoes into this. They might be okay to look at, but you will definitely get an STD man.
> I vote for Alison Tysdal. (even though i don't know who that is) JB told me to write it.


um, ok. i wasnt expecting a responce like that but anyways...


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

matt said:


> EEWW... BJ, I can't believe you even brought the moto hoes into this. They might be okay to look at, but you will definitely get an STD man.
> I vote for Alison Tysdal. (even though i don't know who that is) JB told me to write it.


i did?


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

matt said:


> EEWW... BJ, I can't believe you even brought the moto hoes into this. They might be okay to look at, but you will definitely get an STD man.
> I vote for Alison Tysdal. (even though i don't know who that is) JB told me to write it.


now you and JB are just being silly... 

I'm washed up...I had to pay the hubby to say that...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

mechmann_mtb said:


> sari is cute but i just don't dig big tats. it is cool if thats what you like. discreet small tats are ok, but sleeves on a chick? not for me.
> 
> the missile is a great mtn biker, but i have a problem with labeling her as the hottest girl. lets just leave it at a great mtn biker.
> 
> april lawyer is hot no doubt. niki edges her out though. is the blonde in the pics on niki's site april? i think so.


thanks for the breakdown...

and I'm sorry, but I have to say it's pretty narrow minded to judge someone's beauty on the fact that they have full sleeve tattoos...some of the most beautiful women in the world are covered in tattoos...it's called living art...


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

irieness said:


> thanks for the breakdown...
> 
> and I'm sorry, but I have to say it's pretty narrow minded to judge someone's beauty on the fact that they have full sleeve tattoos...some of the most beautiful women in the world are covered in tattoos...it's called living art...


Yes, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so if tatoos are unatractive to this dude, then he's just that way. Since men are always judging women by their looks and little else, it should be some consolation to you girls that most guys who demean the beauty of women are pretty god damn ugly themselves.

Maybe the thread meant hottest pro rider? What about all the fly girls who shred for fun? We always want more female riders in the DH/FR environment, but threads like this don't help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

irieness...

no personal offense intended. i'm just not into the tatoo thing. my wife has a very small discreet tatoo that means alot to her, that is fine. i guess it is very symbolic.

i guess i file it under the same group of people that mutilate their bodies (piercings in their genitalia etc). it is fine for someone else to do if that is what they are into.

i have lots of big scars and stuff from all my years of beating myself up on quads, mtn bikes, football etc. some people might find those unattractive. fine by me


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Threads like this come up often. More choices, opinions & photos (3 pages worth) on a similar thread over on General.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=76896


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

mechmann_mtb said:


> irieness...
> 
> no personal offense intended. i'm just not into the tatoo thing. my wife has a very small discreet tatoo that means alot to her, that is fine. i guess it is very symbolic.
> 
> ...


there was no offense taken...I just think it's as lame as someone saying a chick's not hot or he/she won't date them because they're too short, too tall, too skinny, a little pudgy, hair's shaved, hair's not shaved...brown hair, red hair, blue hair...beauty is beauty...no matter of the "little stuff"...

ha, mutilating my body... to say that by people having larger tattoos, and classifying them under people that mutilate their bodies, once again you are a narrow minded fool...my tattoos are in no way a mutilation of my body...they are beautiful pieces of art that enhance ones body...open your mind my friend...mutilating my body...that's a good one...you sound like the old geezers...you do know what year it is don't you??

a little info for ya:

Self-mutilation is a broad term for a "complex group of behaviors" resulting in destruction of one's own tissue. These behaviors, including scratching, burning or cutting the skin, pulling out hair, breaking bones, amputation , and eye enucleation, can have a likewise variable assortment of causes.

mutilation
A	noun
1 mutilation
an injury that deprives you of a limb or other important body part

Mutilation is an act or injury that degrades the appearance or function of the (human) body, usually without causing death. The term is usually used to describe the victims of accidents, torture, physical assault, or certain premodern forms of punishment. Acts of mutilation may include amputation, burning, flagellation, or wheeling. In some cases, the term may apply to treatment of dead bodies, such as soldiers mutilated after they have been killed by an enemy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

irieness said:


> Self-mutilation is a broad term for a "complex group of behaviors" resulting in destruction of one's own tissue. These behaviors, including scratching, burning or cutting the skin, pulling out hair, breaking bones, amputation , and eye enucleation, can have a likewise variable assortment of causes.


so poking thousands of holes in your skin and depositing permanent ink subdermally is different? ok, so i guess most people with sleeves pay someone else thousands of dollars to do the work for them. technically that isn't self-mutilation. you win.



irieness said:


> Mutilation is an act or injury that degrades the appearance or function of the (human) body,


you said it not me 

like i said, i didn't intend to turn it into a personal attack. you think i am a narrow minded fool because i don't find tats attractive. that is cool with me. i would be willing to bet there is a direct negative correlation between increased levels of education and the prevelance of large tatoos. just a hunch on my part.

i am not trying to say i am better than you are because i don't have tats. like i said my scars and my lifestyle are surely unattractive to some people. most people find it utterly infuriating that i don't have any use for the idea of a god or religion. so see i am just a godless narrow minded fool.


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

What we have here is a difference of opinion that cannot be resolved on the internet. Perhaps with a couple thousands years of warfare and bloodshed we can finally all agree on the tatoo preference debate.

I don't like tatoos on a woman either but I know thats just my BS mental conditioning from throughout my life. I respect girls with tatoos as much as anybody but I have to admit that when it comes to matters of attraction they are a bit of a turn off. But that is just my personal prefference and even though I know it is stupid, I just can't change it. Mutilation? I don't think so.


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

c'mon... you guys know ur turned on by a chick with a lower back tattoo...


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

BJ- said:


> *Erin Normoyle.*
> 
> like i said, Motocross chicks are hotter. especially the Aussie ones.


you are right one that one, and you have proof, btw do you Motox?


----------



## PetroBoy (Oct 9, 2005)

MTBsSd said:


> c'mon... you guys know ur turned on by a chick with a lower back tattoo...


Well, just a little 

-PB


----------



## nilsm (Jan 9, 2005)

markymark said:


> Niki Gudex is an Aussie and races XC & DH, she is signed to the Intense team now. She *can* really ride, but does it really matter?


Depends on what she's riding ;-)


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

mechmann_mtb said:


> so poking thousands of holes in your skin and depositing permanent ink subdermally is different? ok, so i guess most people with sleeves pay someone else thousands of dollars to do the work for them. technically that isn't self-mutilation. you win.
> 
> you said it not me
> 
> ...


I don't care if you don't dig chicks with tats...no skin off my back...but when you tell me it's mutilation...just proves your ignorance...as you quoted me saying: mutilation is an act or injury that degrades the appearance or function of the human...in no way does a tattoo degrade the appearance or function of my skin......I can do the same things with or without my tattoos...I'm still able to function...with your supposed higher education (because of lack of tattoos)...you should understand that your argument holds no truth...that is simply not the definition of mutilation...understand yet??

a tattoo is adding beautiful art on my body...not causing bodily harm because of mental disorders...tattoos, for most people, aren't for the pain...

and you're a joke of a person stating that tattoos correlate with lack of education...

and btw...your activities that cause scars...well, that's considered self mutilation in your terms...

and no, you're a narrow minded fool because you think a chick with tats can't be "hot"...and you think tattoos correlate with lack of education...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

i am a joke of a person now. jeez. it hurts me feelings that some tatted up chick on the internet thinks i am a joke of a person. 

lol

take another hit from the bong.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

mechmann_mtb said:


> i am a joke of a person now. jeez. it hurts me feelings that some tatted up chick on the internet thinks i am a joke of a person.
> 
> lol
> 
> take another hit from the bong.


you can tell alot about somone personality whe u see them bagging out on a woman on the internet. have some mannors and grow up mate.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

I am the hottest chick in mountain biking.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

BJ- said:


> you can tell alot about somone personality whe u see them bagging out on a woman on the internet. have some mannors and grow up mate.


you are right. i appologize for forcing a woman to engage in a discussion with me about my opinion that tatoos detract from the attractiveness of a woman. i further appologize for forcing said woman to resort to name calling and belittlement. please accept my appology


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

BJ- said:


> you can tell alot about somone personality whe u see them bagging out on a woman on the internet. have some mannors and grow up mate.


Good day mate,
An American saying that, just isnt right. Ummm...the guy wasnt bagging on her....so, Mate, save the "I am here to save the day!!" routine. She got her panties in a wad, which makes me wonder what kind of tattoo's she has. I think she should post some naked pictures of herself so we can all decide whether or not she is hot...so she will know, because we all know, it is what others think that truely matters.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

kawboy8 said:


> Good day mate,
> An American saying that, just isnt right. Ummm...the guy wasnt bagging on her....so, Mate, save the "I am here to save the day!!" routine. She got her panties in a wad, which makes me wonder what kind of tattoo's she has. I think she should post some naked pictures of herself so we can all decide whether or not she is hot...so she will know, because we all know, it is what others think that truely matters.


you got it wrong anyway, mate. australians arnt known for the phrase good day but rather its abriviation g'day. nice try anyways.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

BJ- said:


> you got it wrong anyway, mate. australians arnt known for the phrase good day but rather its abriviation g'day. nice try anyways.


 Give him a break he is probibly a closet wanker i mean inker.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

MTBsSd said:


> c'mon... you guys know ur turned on by a chick with a lower back tattoo...


if it's low enough, and still showing....


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

mechmann_mtb said:


> i would be willing to bet there is a direct negative correlation between increased levels of education and the prevelance of large tatoos. just a hunch on my part.


I'd be willing to take that bet; where do you want to get the data? 
My hunch is that its a POSATIVE coralation. Large tats cost a lot, take a long time to get, require some planning, forethought, and artisitc sensability, and otherwise require a commitment of resources, time, and energy that tends to be found in disciplined individuals- exactly the sorts who tend to have higher education, or at least are high achievers despite lack of education. Rarely are such people "self mutilators" in the psyciatric sense.
Now, if you said "lots of cheap tatoos", I might buy your theory. I've met a number of folks who had 20+ small "wall flash" tats, and none of them had any education past highschool. Several were in fact what a psyciatrist would consider "self mutilators".
I've talked to several tatoo artists who shared this perception. In fact, they prefered customers who get large pieces, depsite the fact that they earn less per hour doing such work, because such customers tended to be nicer / more intresting people.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

mechmann_mtb said:


> i am a joke of a person now. jeez. it hurts me feelings that some tatted up chick on the internet thinks i am a joke of a person.
> 
> lol
> 
> take another hit from the bong.


lmao...I love you people that think it actually is a put down to say "take another hit from the bong"...like that's degrading or something...and I haven't hit a bong in years...

and oooh..."some tatted up chick on the internet"...dude, seriously...you got proven wrong on your stupid mutilation theory and now you're trying to use sarcasm to make yourself not look like an idiot...you're a joke...must suck having your theory shut down by a less intelligent/educated, tatted up, stoner chick on the internet...

I'd bet you money that there's thousands of chicks with large tats that are waaaaaayyyy hotter than any chick you've ever dated, including your wife...just cuz you're not attracted to them, because of your narrow minded point of view, doesn't mean they aren't hot...otherwise, basically what you're saying is it's okay to be a biggot because of the color of one's skin...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

kawboy8 said:


> Good day mate,
> An American saying that, just isnt right. Ummm...the guy wasnt bagging on her....so, Mate, save the "I am here to save the day!!" routine. She got her panties in a wad, which makes me wonder what kind of tattoo's she has. I think she should post some naked pictures of herself so we can all decide whether or not she is hot...so she will know, because we all know, it is what others think that truely matters.


give me a break...you know my panties don't get in a wad...you of all people on here should know I like to give people a hard time on here...being the devil's advocate on certain subjects gives me a good giggle...you're just trying to get my attention so I might actually return your PMs again... 

and btw...this discussion wasn't about whether I'm hot or not...it's about chicks with tats that are hot, but one refuses to admit that despite his dislike for them, and is too stubborn to say "yeah she's hot even though I don't like her tattoo... give me a break...Sari's hot even though her arm's sleeved...her tattoo has nothing to do with her face or the shape of her body...


----------



## nilsm (Jan 9, 2005)

zachdank said:


> I am the hottest chick in mountain biking.


Thats why I love you!


----------



## nilsm (Jan 9, 2005)

irieness said:


> give me a break...you know my panties don't get in a wad...you of all people on here should know I like to give people a hard time on here...being the devil's advocate on certain subjects gives me a good giggle...you're just trying to get my attention so I might actually return your PMs again...
> 
> and btw...this discussion wasn't about whether I'm hot or not...it's about chicks with tats that are hot, but one refuses to admit that despite his dislike for them, and is too stubborn to say "yeah she's hot even though I don't like her tattoo... give me a break...Sari's hot even though her arm's sleeved...her tattoo has nothing to do with her face or the shape of her body...


I LOVE YOU


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

irieness said:


> give me a break...you know my panties don't get in a wad...you of all people on here should know I like to give people a hard time on here...being the devil's advocate on certain subjects gives me a good giggle...you're just trying to get my attention so I might actually return your PMs again...
> 
> and btw...this discussion wasn't about whether I'm hot or not...it's about chicks with tats that are hot, but one refuses to admit that despite his dislike for them, and is too stubborn to say "yeah she's hot even though I don't like her tattoo... give me a break...Sari's hot even though her arm's sleeved...her tattoo has nothing to do with her face or the shape of her body...


 Someone should start a thread on Chix With Tats, very interesting.


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

beauty is in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

irieness said:


> give me a break...you know my panties don't get in a wad...you of all people on here should know I like to give people a hard time on here...being the devil's advocate on certain subjects gives me a good giggle...you're just trying to get my attention so I might actually return your PMs again...
> 
> and btw...this discussion wasn't about whether I'm hot or not...it's about chicks with tats that are hot, but one refuses to admit that despite his dislike for them, and is too stubborn to say "yeah she's hot even though I don't like her tattoo... give me a break...Sari's hot even though her arm's sleeved...her tattoo has nothing to do with her face or the shape of her body...


lol...you know how it turns me on when you say "panties". You have now, just become the hottest mtn bike chick....again!!


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> and oooh..."some tatted up chick on the internet"...dude, seriously...you got proven wrong on your stupid mutilation theory and now you're trying to use sarcasm to make yourself not look like an idiot...you're a joke...must suck having your theory shut down by a less intelligent/educated, tatted up, stoner chick on the internet...
> 
> I'd bet you money that there's thousands of chicks with large tats that are waaaaaayyyy hotter than any chick you've ever dated, including your wife...just cuz you're not attracted to them, because of your narrow minded point of view, doesn't mean they aren't hot...otherwise, basically what you're saying is it's okay to be a biggot because of the color of one's skin...


cough cough, suicidegirls.com cough cough. 

edit: NOT work safe...


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

Frankenschwinn said:


> beauty is in the eye of the be_er_holder...


fixed it for ya.


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

I've seen pics of Zack...he is pretty hot.

Personally, when I'm sizing up women I look for a good set of teeth and a strong back.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Gemini said:


> O.K. My choice is: a.) Missy for introducing me to DH b.) Niki Gudex for awesome looks and speed, c.) Sari Joergensen for good looks and a good come back d.) the unnamed girl who's going down in a bikini-top at the Red Bull Trailfox !


Missy's style is totally rad............


----------



## robertg (Nov 3, 2004)

I happen to have what some people would consider large tattoos on both of my shoulders, and I plan on getting more, and larger, tattoo work done in the future. I also happen to have what some would consider an increased level of education: a BA in psychology from NYU and a JD from Fordham Law. I have several friends who work in the Wall Street area, and they have often told me of their department heads, those with MBA's (an increased level of education in anyone's book) that had some very large and intricate tattoo work all over their bodies. I also met several women over the summer, also law school graduates, who had tattoos covering their arms or their backs. So much for your hunch.



mechmann_mtb said:


> i would be willing to bet there is a direct negative correlation between increased levels of education and the prevelance of large tatoos. just a hunch on my part.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

robertg said:


> I happen to have what some people would consider large tattoos on both of my shoulders, and I plan on getting more, and larger, tattoo work done in the future. I also happen to have what some would consider an increased level of education: a BA in psychology from NYU and a JD from Fordham Law. I have several friends who work in the Wall Street area, and they have often told me of their department heads, those with MBA's (an increased level of education in anyone's book) that had some very large and intricate tattoo work all over their bodies. I also met several women over the summer, also law school graduates, who had tattoos covering their arms or their backs. So much for your hunch.


gotta love the real idiots getting the truth shuved in their face. mechman, crawl back into the hole you came from.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

I can see both sides of the story here, but I think both parties are taking this stuff way too personally. Tattoos are a personal choice and expression, and while someone may think that they're attractive, it's just as acceptible for someone else not to, it's just personal preference. I understand the idea of the negative connotations of tattoos, and based on the history of tattoo culture I can see how someone would come to that conclusion. Times, however, are changing and tattoos are becoming more common and losing some of their stigma.

All in all, it's just a difference of opinion, neither party is right, and the "self-mutilitation" argument is tired and being stretched to the limit by both parties involved in the argument.

(Disclaimer: This post is coming from a tattooed, god-free, business owning, 20 year old.)


----------



## sarcon69 (Jun 27, 2005)

irieness said:


> damn...that girl has a sick arm sleeve...too bad mine's cooler...
> 
> being a girl...I'd have to agree with all of ya...even Missy...cuz she just kicks arse!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> but remember kids...looks only go so far...eventually you're going to have to have a conversation with the girl...


What are you doing friday night? jk


----------



## hardtail05 (Oct 11, 2005)

irieness said:


> I just think it's as lame as someone saying a chick's not hot or he/she won't date them because they're too short, too tall, too skinny, a little pudgy, hair's shaved, hair's not shaved...brown hair, red hair, blue hair...beauty is beauty...no matter of the "little stuff"...
> 
> .


This stuff happens to guys too. This judgementalness (is that a word?) might be lame, but it also might be very ingrained in human nature- not that I'm on the winning side of it  
Some people call it "being picky" I see it as being shallow, but I'm human, too. 
Having said that, I prefer to look at skin, rather than ink, but I do like the small tattoo on the lower back for some reason I don't understand- there's something about it. I'm not a fan of the 'sleeve" look, either, but please don't flame me- I'm just expressing a taste, not judging anyone in any way. Heck, I get judged for my own physical attributes all the time (ones I have no choice over such as height, build, etc) but like I said, I think it's just part of human nature. I think maybe what Mechman meant, at least in his initial post, was that everyone has preferences. I don't think he was judging anyone. Some like Blonde's, some like Brunette's, etc, etc etc. The Tattoo question is an interesting one becouse they are a choice, unlike our physical attributes.

Anyway, my vote is for Tara Llanes. I saw the pic up in this thread and was blown away.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

SBDHrida said:


> I used to think April Lawyer but WOW! Nikki Gudex get my vote now. April is pretty fine, but its a little hard to get over nose (more like a beak). She could open cans with it.


She would be lots better if she got a nose job.... I agree. That beak is bigger in person, too.


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*...*

Tattoos are awsome.. im thinking of geting one on my forarm pretty soon don't have any yet .... people put a lot of thought into their tatoos and they usualy mean somthing to the person or have a story behind it. ive been thinking about and designing mine since i turned 18 and that was 2 years ago.

i agree that there are some pretty crapy tatoos on some people out there u ask the person what it means or the story behind it and they just say i got it to look cool or i was drunk. those are usualy the crapy "self mutalation ones"

also u can't judge people by their tattoos. i met people that are covered in them they look *******ing scary but when you talk to them they are the nicest people on earth.
alot of people asociate tattoos with prizon n thats why they don't like them and don't want their childern around them.... (bad influince i guess) 

a tattoo defines who you are... not what you are......

so next time u see a lady or a guy with a tattoo ask about it.... the story could be intresting and can change your prespective compleatly.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

NRTH SHORE said:


> Tattoos are awsome.. im thinking of geting one on my forarm pretty soon don't have any yet .... people put a lot of thought into their tatoos and they usualy mean somthing to the person or have a story behind it. ive been thinking about and designing mine since i turned 18 and that was 2 years ago.
> 
> i agree that there are some pretty crapy tatoos on some people out there u ask the person what it means or the story behind it and they just say i got it to look cool or i was drunk. those are usualy the crapy "self mutalation ones"
> 
> ...


getting R I D E B I K E on my knucles as soon as the Sunday is built to a level im happy with. ive been designing the writing for a few months now, cant wait to get it done. it's going to hurt like hell...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

BJ- said:


> getting R I D E B I K E on my knucles as soon as the Sunday is built to a level im happy with. ive been designing the writing for a few months now, cant wait to get it done. it's going to hurt like hell...


Whoa bud. I'de think twice about that if i were you. Maybe even more than twice. What are you planning on doing for a living for the rest of your life?


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

BJ- said:


> getting R I D E B I K E on my knucles as soon as the Sunday is built to a level im happy with. ive been designing the writing for a few months now, cant wait to get it done. it's going to hurt like hell...


cool. im thinking of a canadain maple leaf with a tribal design around it and work of that.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Whoa bud. I'de think twice about that if i were you. Maybe even more than twice. What are you planning on doing for a living for the rest of your life?


the writing is'nt going to be filled, just an outline about the thickness of a ball point pen. suprisingly it's not as noticeable as you'd think. im going to university to be a sports photographer once i've saved up enough money (at my current job, which is a chef) so i'm not a poor uni student like my sister and everyone else that goes to uni i know...

my inspiration was the work DJ Sid (SlipKnot, DJ Starscream) has on his hands...


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Got hairry knuckles? Do what you will but corperate jerks get scared of Tats on knuckles.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Whoa bud. I'de think twice about that if i were you. Maybe even more than twice. What are you planning on doing for a living for the rest of your life?


Damn good advice, Zach. Anybody (especially young guys) who may be considering getting prison style tats should think long & hard about that's going to work for you in the future. I like tats, but some sage advice I received many years and a few careers ago stuck with me: "No artificial identifying marks or features."


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

BJ- said:


> the writing is'nt going to be filled, just an outline about the thickness of a ball point pen. suprisingly it's not as noticeable as you'd think. im going to university to be a sports photographer once i've saved up enough money (at my current job, which is a chef) so i'm not a poor uni student like my sister and everyone else that goes to uni i know...


Not being a di.ck, or trying to tell you what to do, but i'm 30, and i've been getting tatted since i was 16 years old. I have had to get tattoos covered up from bad choices i made when i was your age. It's not something to take lightly at all. Especially a tat on the hand, and yes i know how visible a pen lined tat is. There are very good odds that you might change careers or work fields, when you get older. Getting a tat on the hand will limit this big time. I've got tats on every limb of my body, including one covering my chest from shoulder to shoulder. Trust me when i say to get some tats else where on your body before you do your neck, hands, or face. You will thank me down the road. Just looking out for a young brother.


----------



## Slack (Dec 30, 2003)

You guys are pathetic


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Acadian said:


> +1 for Micayla...


Isnt she 17...?

Danika Schroeter and Darcy Turenne are kinda cute too !!!!


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

dante said:


> cough cough, suicidegirls.com cough cough.
> 
> edit: NOT work safe...


Holy Crap. I wasn't completely expecting that even with the disclaimer. Pretty hot though. I would date them but I am pretty sure they wouldn't talk to me anyway.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> What do you think about tat's on woman or men? Does it change the way you think about a person?


Hommie, there is a massive thread on this going on like 2 threads down.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

*Tats & Bikes*

What do you think about tat's on woman or men? Does it change the way you think about a person?


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

Zachdank said:


> Not being a di.ck, or trying to tell you what to do, but i'm 30, and i've been getting tatted since i was 16 years old. I have had to get tattoos covered up from bad choices i made when i was your age. It's not something to take lightly at all. Especially a tat on the hand, and yes i know how visible a pen lined tat is. There are very good odds that you might change careers or work fields, when you get older. Getting a tat on the hand will limit this big time. I've got tats on every limb of my body, including one covering my chest from shoulder to shoulder. Trust me when i say to get some tats else where on your body before you do your neck, hands, or face. You will thank me down the road. Just looking out for a young brother.


thanks for the advice mate, its just something ive allways wanted to do. its not definate and can allways just get some thing on my back or legs instead. you know how it is when your young. ive actually got something designed for my legs (flame outlines around my sock line) incase i decide against it.

but who knows what will happene between now and then, thanks for the concern though. cheers brah'...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Hommie, there is a massive thread on this going on like 2 threads down.


 I now it started out as hottest female mtb'r


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> I now it started out as hottest female mtb'r


your prize is in the mail


----------



## sarcon69 (Jun 27, 2005)

lol, this is always a fun topic, i dont really give a crap as long as its not like full body and in good taste, for ladies of course, a fine example =


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Hommie, there is a massive thread on this going on like 2 threads down.


 The mail it's gone!!
Marla Streb is still the Goddess of DH


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

hardtail05 said:


> Having said that, I prefer to look at skin, rather than ink, but I do like the small tattoo on the lower back for some reason I don't understand- there's something about it. I'm not a fan of the 'sleeve" look, either, but please don't flame me- I'm just expressing a taste, not judging anyone in any way. Heck, I get judged for my own physical attributes all the time (ones I have no choice over such as height, build, etc) but like I said, I think it's just part of human nature. I think maybe what Mechman meant, at least in his initial post, was that everyone has preferences. I don't think he was judging anyone. Some like Blonde's, some like Brunette's, etc, etc etc. The Tattoo question is an interesting one becouse they are a choice, unlike our physical attributes.
> 
> Anyway, my vote is for Tara Llanes. I saw the pic up in this thread and was blown away.


I wasn't flaming him for his preference and I'm not flaming you...the original point was, regardless of having a large tattoo or sleeve...some chicks are just OBVIOUSLY HOT...and you know what I'm saying...no matter if you like her tattoo or not, her face is beautiful and her body might be too...I'm not a fan of obese people, but some of the most beautiful faces I've seen are attached to an obese body...which means she's beautiful...just overweight...understand?? that was my original point...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Not being a di.ck, or trying to tell you what to do, but i'm 30, and i've been getting tatted since i was 16 years old. I have had to get tattoos covered up from bad choices i made when i was your age. It's not something to take lightly at all. Especially a tat on the hand, and yes i know how visible a pen lined tat is. There are very good odds that you might change careers or work fields, when you get older. Getting a tat on the hand will limit this big time. I've got tats on every limb of my body, including one covering my chest from shoulder to shoulder. Trust me when i say to get some tats else where on your body before you do your neck, hands, or face. You will thank me down the road. Just looking out for a young brother.


thanks Zach...that is a VALUABLE lesson you are trying to give to others. My friend works for the city of and had a person come in for an interview for a job paying 80 grand a year. He had some tats on his neck and hands. He is the best qualified and he will not get hired period. My friend says it is sad but he can't have this person in corporate America...just think how much money that is and that he lost....might want to look into some hemp tatoos


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

BJ- said:


> thanks for the advice mate, its just something ive allways wanted to do. its not definate and can allways just get some thing on my back or legs instead. you know how it is when your young. ive actually got something designed for my legs (flame outlines around my sock line) incase i decide against it.
> 
> but who knows what will happene between now and then, thanks for the concern though. cheers brah'...


 People make a oppinion of a person that has tat's over a large amount of there body. If you get a small one or two maybe three in a not so obvios location what are you going to do when you go out for that company picknick? I dont have any tat's my wife has one. I can say people are ignorant & what we see on a person is not what is inside that person.


----------



## Sudo (Oct 17, 2005)

BJ- said:


> thanks for the advice mate, its just something ive allways wanted to do. its not definate and can allways just get some thing on my back or legs instead. you know how it is when your young. ive actually got something designed for my legs (flame outlines around my sock line) incase i decide against it.
> 
> but who knows what will happene between now and then, thanks for the concern though. cheers brah'...


i know a guy who has something similar to the flame tat. but he got a pair of tube socks tated around his legs.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

.downhillfaster. said:


> I would second this motion. I have a fairly large tribal covering the inside of my right forearm - sounded like a good idea when I was younger, and working a job where nobody cared. But, now, 10 years later, I am part of corporate America, and have to wear a long sleeve shirt everytime I leave my house to go to work. Not because my boss doesn't like it - because he doesn't know, and I don't want him to. It's hard enough to get ahead these days, and I don't need someone judging me because of a decision I made 10 years ago...otherwise, it's a decision I don't regret and wouldn't change. But, it does make things harder, especially when it is 110 degrees here in Phoenix and I show up to play golf wearing a long sleeved shirt.
> 
> Food for thought, that's all.


Yeah, I know what you mean, I have a tattoo across my chest just below my collarbone so I always have to wear shirts that button high in the front or a undershirt, which is a huge pain in the ass when it's hot. I probably won't get more than a half-sleeve, and while I'd have to wear long sleeves, I'd be able to push up the sleeves Miami Vice style so I think it's cool.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

chicks with heavy ink give me wood...

and as far as ink and corp america,, give it a few more years.. it is coming wayyyyyy more acceptable day by day. I work for Citigroup/Citibank and have a half sleeve,that also covers one side of my chest. alot shows in a short sleeve shirt even with the it buttoned last to the top. fairly conservative company, ive yet to get any negative comments. hell even some positive ones from execs.


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> People make a oppinion of a person that has tat's over a large amount of there body. If you get a small one or two maybe three in a not so obvios location what are you going to do when you go out for that company picknick? I dont have any tat's my wife has one. I can say people are ignorant & what we see on a person is not what is inside that person.


Unfortunatly, when someone is based to make hiring/ promoting decisions within a company they have to look at all the information that is available to them. Remeber, they are looking for someone that can make sound decisions, is reliable, and can promote the company image. If you go in with a couple of jailhouse tatoos across your knuckles it is definalty ftaken into consideration; like it or not it speaks of your judgement and the image you are likly to convey to others. It isn't personal, it's business.

I will make a bet, though. I will say that as the glut of baby boomers retire form executive positions, and gen X'rs and later start to fill those slots, things like tats and piercings will become less of an issue.


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

My first visit to this forum and I am just laughing. Talk about going off topic... and flame-wars.  
I am heading back to my "normal" friends at the SS and 29er boards where we discuss rigid bikes with one gear. And sometimes fixed! Hahaha (tongue is in cheek, folks)!
I can't get my Calvin's in a wad cuz we don't wear 'em. We ride rigid, remember! See ya'll on the next thread.  

OGG


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

OneGearGuy said:


> My first visit to this forum and I am just laughing. Talk about going off topic... and flame-wars.
> I am heading back to my "normal" friends at the SS and 29er boards where we discuss rigid bikes with one gear. And sometimes fixed! Hahaha (tongue is in cheek, folks)!
> I can't get my Calvin's in a wad cuz we don't wear 'em. We ride rigid, remember! See ya'll on the next thread.
> 
> OGG


What you fail to realize is that the Freeride and Downhill section is like a community unto itself, so we talk about a lot more than squishy bikes.  I occasionally pop into my regional section or maybe the passion posts but XC is closer to road biking than DH//FR so its just to differnt for me to relate to the guys I see climbing up the sick singletrack and then going down the easy fireroad/paved road. Not to say that some of us don't ride lighter bikes sometimes or train for the evercise but the rest of MTBR seems so XC that I just don't bother most of the time.


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

RobsterCraw said:


> What you fail to realize is that the Freeride and Downhill section is like a community unto itself, so we talk about a lot more than squishy bikes. I occasionally pop into my regional section or maybe the passion posts but XC is closer to road biking than DH//FR so its just to differnt for me to relate to the guys I see climbing up the sick singletrack and then going down the easy fireroad/paved road. Not to say that some of us don't ride lighter bikes sometimes or train for the evercise but the rest of MTBR seems so XC that I just don't bother most of the time.


Thanks for writing! I hear you about community- you want to talk about "outcasts" who hang together, it's the 29er singlespeeders (esp. us Krazy folks who ride 'em rigid). Don't get us confused with NORBA folks; we look for the gnarliest stuff going up and down. That's one reason we like rigid. I am a "downhiller" and "freerider" too! Even more free since I am not relying on suspension (cost, maintanance and setup) to ride the biggest stuff I can. I checked this board because I am *cough* jonesing for a bigger bike to have fun on next year. I suppose we always want what we don't have, to an extent. I love bikes and folks who ride 'em. 
We had a great time at the Single Speed worlds in PA this summer. Talk about a rocky and tough and fun race course! You shoulda seen the carnage. And the beautiful tatooed people (esp. gurlz) who made an appearance. Afterall, the winners must get tat's as prizes!
Over and out
OGG


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

these are kind an idea of what i want on my forarm... im a dirty welder and plan to run my own company. no one will care n no on hasta know *feck the people at the golf course if they don't like my patriotism and love for things then the golf course doesn't deserve my business.

by the way i drew these my self.


----------



## MtB Jak (Aug 30, 2005)

ya im definitly getting a tatto on my back centered or on my shoulder blade in a few months just not anywhere that cant be covered by a tshirt its common sense!



-jack


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

I think you got the wrong leaf there, dude. Just kidding.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

BJ- said:


> *Erin Normoyle.*
> 
> like i said, Motocross chicks are hotter. especially the Aussie ones.


she wins. so much hotter than any of the tattoed skanks on this board. like zach.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

NMPhi767 said:


> ...Pretty hot though. I would date them but I am pretty sure they wouldn't talk to me anyway.


See, it's quotes like that, that make girls want to take you home and cuddle you.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

Fungazi said:


> I'd be willing to take that bet; where do you want to get the data?
> My hunch is that its a POSATIVE *[POSITIVE] *coralation * [correlation]*. Large tats cost a lot, take a long time to get, require some planning, forethought, and artisitc *[artistic]* sensability *[sensibility]*, and otherwise require a commitment of resources, time, and energy that tends to be found in disciplined individuals- exactly the sorts who tend to have higher education, or at least are high achievers despite lack of education. Rarely are such people "self mutilators" in the psyciatric *[psychiatric]* sense.
> Now, if you said "lots of cheap tatoos *[tattoos]*", I might buy your theory. I've met a number of folks who had 20+ small "wall flash" tats, and none of them had any education past highschool *[high school]*. Several were in fact what a psyciatrist *[psychiatrist]* would consider "self mutilators".
> I've talked to several tatoo *[tattoo] *artists who shared this perception. In fact, they prefered *[preferred]* customers who get large pieces, depsite *[despite]* the fact that they earn less per hour doing such work, because such customers tended to be nicer / more intresting *[interesting]* people.


Thanks for the post. Here are your spelling corrections.


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

RobsterCraw said:


> I think you got the wrong leaf there, dude. Just kidding.


lol not to many people would think like that .

pass the pipe


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Not being a di.ck, or trying to tell you what to do, but i'm 30, and i've been getting tatted since i was 16 years old. I have had to get tattoos covered up from bad choices i made when i was your age. It's not something to take lightly at all. Especially a tat on the hand, and yes i know how visible a pen lined tat is. There are very good odds that you might change careers or work fields, when you get older. Getting a tat on the hand will limit this big time. I've got tats on every limb of my body, including one covering my chest from shoulder to shoulder. Trust me when i say to get some tats else where on your body before you do your neck, hands, or face. You will thank me down the road. Just looking out for a young brother.


 Now look what you created, girls on bikes!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

*this f***cking thread sucks*


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> Thanks for the post. Here are your spelling corrections.


pwn3d.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> pwn3d.


banzor...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> *this f***cking thread sucks*


hahaha...not as dramatic as yours...plus your tattoos suck...


----------



## cjh_mtb (Jul 1, 2005)

I want to quote this



Slack said:


> You guys are pathetic


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

this post is nothing until that pic of the kona i forget if it was a stinky or a stab.. but it had this hot mama standing over it... you can almost see her tataas


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

themarsvolta55 said:


> this post is nothing until that pic of the kona i forget if it was a stinky or a stab.. but it had this hot mama standing over it... you can almost see her tataas


 were are you?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> *this f***cking thread sucks*


but you keep posting and viewing it


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

NRTH SHORE said:


> these are kind an idea of what i want on my forarm... im a dirty welder and plan to run my own company. no one will care n no on hasta know *feck the people at the golf course if they don't like my patriotism and love for things then the golf course doesn't deserve my business.
> 
> by the way i drew these my self.


Not to completely dis, but nothing says '1992' like a tribal tattoo. And this is spoken from someone who was a whisper away from getting an interlocking thorn ring around my calf! I like the maple leaf, though, but the rest looks like something Anthony Kiedis had done back when you were still in diapers.


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

marsb said:


> Not to completely dis, but nothing says '1992' like a tribal tattoo. And this is spoken from someone who was a whisper away from getting an interlocking thorn ring around my calf! I like the maple leaf, though, but the rest looks like something Anthony Kiedis had done back when you were still in diapers.


those are just idea's ..... they arn't as flowy as id like ive been re desingning them for awhile now . those were just initial ideas.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*If they haven't heard of her before...*



racerzero said:


> One of the fastest female mountain biker no one has ever heard of:
> 
> http://www.teammata.com/pua.html


They'll have by now. She's one "Flying Hawaiian!" She is one of the fastest and skilled riders in a long time. FYI though, she's happily married boys.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

obi.one.speed.only said:


> They'll have by now. She's one "Flying Hawaiian!" She is one of the fastest and skilled riders in a long time. FYI though, she's happily married boys.


She is still hot.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

*Tsk tsk.*



sunnyracegirl said:


> Thanks for the post. Here are your spelling corrections.


Now, now, Sunny. That was neither friendly nor constructive. Back to your hole, you moody, boring little twit.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*Just to stir the pot*



Hello Kitty said:


> Now, now, Sunny. That was neither friendly nor constructive. Back to your hole, you moody, boring little twit.


Tatoos are bumper stickers for your body.
The best marks you can make on your body are EARNED, not paid for.
Scars RULE!
hehe


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

dbabuser said:


> Tatoos are bumper stickers for your body.
> The best marks you can make on your body are EARNED, not paid for.
> Scars RULE!
> hehe


You sit in a chair and get inked for a five-and-a-half hour session, and then tell me you didn't earn it.

But then again, I'm a big fan of scars too. Always have been.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Now, now, Sunny. That was neither friendly nor constructive. Back to your hole, you moody, boring little twit.


moody, boring little twit...I think applies to you.....man that humble pie was served on a Silver platter....that many mistakes...come on...Sunny delivered the goods....Sunny has my vote....  Vote for Sunny  .....now kitty put your tail between your legs and go back here...http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=94

thanks for playing


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> moody, boring little twit...I think applies to you.....man that humple pie was served on a Silver platter....that many mistakes...come on...Sunny delivered the goods....Sunny has my vote....  Vote for Sunny  .....now kitty put your tail between your legs and go back here...http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=94
> 
> thanks for playing


seriously? last I checked pointing out spelling/grammar mistakes was the last thing the fat kids did JUST before they ran off crying...a big old scarlet letter N for Nerd.

ps - that's "humble" pie...ah crap.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

RTM said:


> seriously? last I checked pointing out spelling/grammar mistakes was the last thing the fat kids did JUST before they ran off crying...a big old scarlet letter N for Nerd.
> 
> ps - that's "humble" pie...ah crap.


If you read the whole post, then you would understand....let me "spell it" out for the weak and people like you, who didn't get it.

The guy was saying how smart people were, like himself w/large tatts, and then post, a post, that had like 1/5 of his words spelled wrong. Don't you see the irony in that?? Sunny's post was tongue and cheek humour and very funny. In the Dh forum we don't rag on the spelling but what Sunny did was hilarious, well placed, and "humble pie" was served.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> If you read the whole post, then you would understand....let me "spell it" out for the weak and people like you, who didn't get it.
> 
> The guy was saying how smart people were, like himself w/large tatts, and then post, a post, that had like 1/5 of his words spelled wrong. Don't you see the irony in that?? Sunny's post was tongue and cheek humour and very funny. In the Dh forum we don't rag on the spelling but what Sunny did was hilarious, well placed, and "humble pie" was served.


OH yeah, I get it...IRONY...hey, for another example, try reading my post again. sorry, next time I'll add some gay-ass smiley faces so people catch the joke.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

RTM said:


> OH yeah, I get it...IRONY...hey, for another example, try reading my post again. sorry, next time I'll add some gay-ass smiley faces so people catch the joke.


B and P......yep you better add the smile face  ...I thought you were ripping Sunny more


----------

